# Soap:



## 3rdgenerationtaper

Does anyone put green palmolive soap in their mud? Use with durabond and it works great!


----------



## Saul_Surfaces

I picked up a jug of No-Pock. It works pretty well. My supplier said its just soap too. Next time I'll try dish soap.


----------



## taper71

I use sunlight


----------



## hugh myers

How much soap do you use in a 5 gal bucket?

The Patch Man


----------



## Crazytaper

I heard from the Rep from USG that the soap actually cuts the glue in the mud. They DO NOT recommend it-so I never use it.


----------



## Mudstar

Soap is not the answer and if you use it your job is compromised

Like Crazytaper states cuts up the products ability to do its job, stick..........


----------



## sean B

yep soap is bad for mud, if you look at soaped mud a few years later in hot areas of a house or building it is like dry rotted or something. 

bad idea.

best way to combat pocks or airbubbles is to burp your mud when mixing.

what i meen by that is keep your paddle in the mud dont bring it out while mixing. lift your paddle out and let the airbubble out then mix some more.

works great.

and of course bead and flats that are full, pock alot less on the skim.


----------



## taper71

Never had a problem with it in all my years of drywall . Had the rep tell me not to use it, but they never gave me a reason why and I never cared enough to ask. For me it cuts down tremendously on air bubbless, makes the mud run smother and I have never seen no dry rotted looking ares in hot areas of homes because of it.( sounds like maybe chinese drywall ) lol or ever had a problem with it not sticking. I only use about a toonie sizes dallop in a 5 gallon pail.


----------



## SlimPickins

taper71 said:


> I use sunlight


So you just leave your buckets of mud near a window? :whistling2:


----------



## rebel20

Crazytaper said:


> I heard from the Rep from USG that the soap actually cuts the glue in the mud. They DO NOT recommend it-so I never use it.


Your woman must make you sleep in the barn if you never use soap

rebel


----------



## Crazytaper

Actually "my woman" unfortunately is a 300 lb. smelly behemoth of a woman. There are places on her that haven't been washed for years. She loves me though. Smell and all.


----------



## DSJOHN

Crazytaper said:


> Actually "my woman" unfortunately is a 300 lb. smelly behemoth of a woman. There are places on her that haven't been washed for years. She loves me though. Smell and all.


Sorry to hear that


----------



## alltex

I use soap to get rid of bubbles in the finish .Maybe 1/2 cup or so in a bucket makes your box mud oh so smooth and the smell is just wonderfull . no problems ,been doing it for at least 15 years.But of course i never look back unless i have to.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

well I find it makes your eyes burn when sanding,and makes you smell like a girl when your done sanding.
Main reason I heard why not to use soap is it causes the paint to slowly dis colour over time ,which then leads to flash spots.then some guys say no it depends on what type you use,some say to use baby shampoo,less chemicals in it.
I personally don't use any soap,do what sean b says,and get to know your muds,their not all created equal


----------



## taper71

Well discoloring paint over time just sounds alot like any home that needs repainting over time because of normal wear and tear lol. We live in homes that have kids , cats, dogs, parents and visitors . I think that a little bit of soap in the mud would be the least of the homes problems lol. Besides the builders around here use watered down tinted primer or just paint in some cases, and 1 coat of paint after. I will start use supreme drywall methods when builders start paying for it , or more specifically when the mud manufactureres start filling the buckets and boxes properly and making better mud. As for not adhereing I believe that dust causes that not the little bit of soap in mud lol. 1 more thing what do u think the water we use to mix in has in it that the manufacturors don't recomend? everybody here use nothing but clean water all the time lol. I been using soap a long time so you all can believe what you wan't because I have proof that it doesn't do anything but make my life easier.


----------



## 3rdgenerationtaper

Soap works for sure.....**** the rep...... Works better with durabond.


----------



## croozer

*some guys have all the luck*



Crazytaper said:


> Actually "my woman" unfortunately is a 300 lb. smelly behemoth of a woman. There are places on her that haven't been washed for years. She loves me though. Smell and all.


roflmao


----------



## Bevelation

sean B said:


> best way to combat pocks or airbubbles is to burp your mud when mixing.


Agreed.

And don't mix for 5 minutes like some idiots do. The right drill/whip should take no more than 30-40 seconds to mix your mud.


----------



## silverstilts

Just for those that use soap go to the car wash and fill up a couple of buckets with there water on wash cycle and use that and see how that helps.... works personally i do not use soap, If you want creamy coating mud just add a small amount of all purpose to it makes a big difference and will not compromise the capabilities of your coating mud.


----------



## Mudslinger

....


----------



## McDusty

if you need to soap up your mud, you are either using crap product or crap mixing technique.

soap is bad, you would get canned...


----------



## taper71

Oh please someone who makes mud give an explanation to the soap question.


----------



## taper71

McDusty said:


> if you need to soap up your mud, you are either using crap product or crap mixing technique.
> 
> soap is bad, you would get canned...


 
Blah Blah Blah I am sorry to inform you but you do not have the authority to can me, for I am the CEO, The Big Kahuna, Numero Uno of my organization and I say use soap, go on try it you may just like it :thumbsup:


----------



## alltex

McDusty said:


> if you need to soap up your mud, you are either using crap product or crap mixing technique.
> 
> soap is bad, you would get canned...


 I,m too big to fit in a can , and soap works .By the way,what is a good techique for mixing mud, I know its pretty tricky (for some).


----------



## cazna

Ive done the sunlight liquid to the mud thing, yeah it works well, In fact i should do it more often, good for the usg :thumbsup:


----------



## 3rdgenerationtaper

i put topping in my mud when i run the angle tool.... soap for life losers!


----------



## Crazytaper

I'll bet you crap in your pants too you idiot. Angle tool? That's so old school. The Mudrunner is the way to go. Maybe when you learn to tape start posting serious topics. Punk.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Crazytaper said:


> I'll bet you crap in your pants too you idiot. Angle tool? That's so old school. The Mudrunner is the way to go. Maybe when you learn to tape start posting serious topics. Punk.


what he is stating is what to do to get porosity out of your mud with out using soap,there fore his statement is true.and to each his own
now be nice you two :whistling2:


----------



## kickass taper

soap will slow down the shrinking of the mud, but it will keep your tools clean ,lol


----------

